# Train to trang



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the first class sleeper is like on the train to Trang, clean , comfortable etc? Is there a restaurant car? Also any suggestions on beach hotels on the mainland? I would love to go to one of the islands but I'm 70 with bad legs and can't do the motorboat thing, is there a ferry (like the one to Koh Chang) to any of the islands? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks
Bob


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

hadrian said:


> Can anyone tell me what the first class sleeper is like on the train to Trang, clean , comfortable etc? Is there a restaurant car? Also any suggestions on beach hotels on the mainland? I would love to go to one of the islands but I'm 70 with bad legs and can't do the motorboat thing, is there a ferry (like the one to Koh Chang) to any of the islands? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks
> Bob


been a while since I made the trip but it is a good train. 

sleeper from Hualamphong station in Bkk. If memory serves the sleeper I took was 2nd class. Perhaps 1st class is a private room. 

Mostly clean, not perfect. I slept in a birth. Each car has its own attendant and the cars are locked after 10 at night. There is a decent restaurant car.


----------

